# Lire sur Ipad : Préférence pour l'app ibook ou app Kindle



## frolick10 (26 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Après comparaison des différentes liseuses et tablettes, mon choix se fixe sur l'ipad mini. 

Dans le cadre de l'utilisation de l'ipad comme liseuse, sur quel store va votre préférence pour l'achat de livres ?

Y a t il des avantages ou inconvénients à choisir l'ibooks store ou le store d'amazon ?

Merci


----------

